# Closing a Spanish bank account - (Bankia) - can it be done in any branch?



## Flying about (Sep 15, 2019)

Has anyone closed a Bankia account recently? Can it be done in any branch or do you have to do it in the branch where you have your account? 

What about moving your account to another branch - is this easy to do? Anyone done this before? Can you sort this out in your new branch or do you have to go the old branch first?

Have tweeted Bankia asking the same questions but as of yet no reply.

Would be good to hear from anyone out there who has closed an account or moved their bank account branch in Spain (even if not Bankia as imagine the rules and regulations are similar for most Spanish banks).

Thanks


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

My husband just recently closed a Santander bank account through a branch that wasn't where the account was.


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

when I moved from Toledo to ValenciaSabadell told me that there was no need to change my branch as everything was on the system, and found this to be the case.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Be aware that at least some banks make a charge to close an account. To be careful in the past I have run tbalance down almost nothing before notifying the bank


----------



## Flying about (Sep 15, 2019)

Thanks for all your replies.

Finally got an answer today from Bankia twitter account. They said you have to go to the branch where you originally opened the account to close it down. And if you want to move branches, you can sort it out directly in the new branch.

So I presume if I move branches I can then close it down in the new branch - or do I still have to close it down in the old branch even though it is now in the new branch? Maybe it will depend if when they move it they close the old account down and open a new account with different numbers? 

Does anyone know if when you close an account they can give you the money left in it in cash or does it have to be a cheque or by transfer to another bank account?

Thanks


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

When my husband closed his Santander account he got the last of the money from the account in cash.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

When my husband and I closed our Banco Popular accounts we were given the balance in cash. We did have to go to the branches where we had originally opened the accounts.

For some reason, my account was not actually closed down and I received a demand for bank charges some months later. When I complained, it was waived and the account definitely closed.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Just as an extra

If one’s bank pays your direct debits, standing orders etc. then one can ask for the complete list. Then if you open an account with another bank, in my experience, that bank will establish new payment arrangements using the list


----------

